
California university pays $1.14M in Bitcoin after ransomware attack - jpkoning
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/uc-san-francisco-pays-114-million-for-ransomware-decryptor/
======
Barrin92
Why do the universities not have offline backups? In particular for medical
research data, it seems like a complete disaster that someone can just hack
their systems and apparently make enough data inaccessible to get them to pay
ransom.

~~~
foxyv
A lot of departments aren't run like a big corporation. It's more like a
startup in someone's garage. A lot of our physics labs were just a room with a
laser in it. Or even better, a room with a lot of radioactive stuff in it and
scary signs outside it. A lot of corners get cut and IT is the first. Usually
the IT is run by a grad student on some laptop they bought at the bookstore or
cobbled together Raspberry Pis.

------
IXxXI
Will it turn into a case of universities laundering money under false
pretenses.

~~~
qserasera
Sadly I don’t think this is money laundering. Good cover for it though.

~~~
IXxXI
Its a california university.

California is ranked in the top 2 states in the country for corruption, crime
& fraud.

------
qserasera
I hope someone is running statistics on these thefts.

We should name and shame those that pay.

